# Atlanta area Haunters - we doin' Netherworld this year?



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

They opened this week... I plan on going, rain or shine, alone or with a group. ;-)

NETHERWORLD Haunted House in Atlanta, Georgia - Celebrating 13 Years of Fear!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Oh well...moved to gather dust. ;-)


----------

